# Preseason Game Thread: 10.18.05 Wizards @ Lakers



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

*Los Angeles Lakers
(1-1*) 

Vs.









Washington Wizards
(1-2*)
*








*Rabobank Arena Bakersfield, CA 






































*<script language="javascript">playerName ("Chucky Atkins", "Atkins");</script>C. Atkins <script language="javascript">playerName ("Caron Butler", "Butler");</script>C. Butler <script language="javascript">playerName ("Brendan Haywood", "Haywood");</script>B. Haywood <script language="javascript">playerName ("Antawn Jamison", "Jamison"</script>A. Jamison <script language="javascript">playerName ("Jared Jeffries", "Jeffries</script>J. Jeffries

*V*





































<script language="javascript">playerName ("Aaron McKie", "McKie");</script> A. McKie <script language="javascript">playerName ("Kobe Bryant", "Bryant");</script> K. Bryant <script language="javascript">playerName ("Chris Mihm", "Mihm");</script> C. Mihm <script language="javascript">playerName ("Lamar Odom", "Odom");</script>  L. Odom K. Brown​ 

starters came from box score... could be differnt

*preseason record​ ​


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Brian34Cook ususally make these threads, and he makes them in-depth as well. But anyways, I think the Lakers will win.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Brian34Cook ususally make these threads, and he makes them in-depth as well.


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2704491&postcount=23


but in the future and a notice to all, will you please let a mod or someone that will volunteer their time to make a thread up to par to what b34c has done if infact b34c does not return, which i hope is not the case. thanks


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Brian34Cook ususally make these threads, and he makes them in-depth as well. But anyways, I think the Lakers will win.


Whatever, it's not a huge loss. If you want previews, just go to one of the millions of sports websites out there. I never really saw the big deal with him posting player's pics and the team logos/records. And then copying and pasting a game recap. meh.....


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Whatever, it's not a huge loss. If you want previews, just go to one of the millions of sports websites out there. I never really saw the big deal with him posting player's pics and the team logos/records. And then copying and pasting a game recap. meh.....


 It just looks better than simply putting, who do you think is gonna win, and when I don't have the time to catch up with whats been going on, it helps to see lineup/injuries/etc.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> It just looks better than simply putting, who do you think is gonna win, and when I don't have the time to catch up with whats been going on, it helps to see lineup/injuries/etc.


Fair enough, but i am SURE that we will survive.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Whatever, it's not a huge loss. If you want previews, just go to one of the millions of sports websites out there. I never really saw the big deal with him posting player's pics and the team logos/records. And then copying and pasting a game recap. meh.....



I personally like coming here for the information, not going somewhere else. Thats probably the point of this site and those who run it, to get people coming here and not going other places.

I also like how it was setup, and that Cook spent time out of his day doing more than just *****ing and complaining like you do. Perhaps if you did something other than following Cook around and complaining about him cause he had a realistic outlook on the upcoming season, you'd be able to talk.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I also like how it was setup, and that Cook spent time out of his day doing more than just *****ing and complaining like you do. Perhaps if you did something other than following Cook around and complaining about him cause he had a realistic outlook on the upcoming season, you'd be able to talk.


Let's end this right here.

We are all big boys, as far as i can tell. Posters have the right to feel negative about the upcoming season. Posters have the right to be optimistic about the upcoming season. But, most of all, posters have the right to disagree with eachothers.

As long as everyone keeps it civil, the more discussion the better, IMHO.

Maybe B34C should have a thicker skin. Maybe some posters are too "enthusiastic" in their way of adressing stuff. Whatever

But, as far as i can tell, noone crossed the line. so let'smove on.

This is a difficult period for us Laker fans. Let's keep our chin up and stay civil.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

The Lakers will win: 90-71!

Kobe scores 30 points!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Let's end this right here.
> 
> We are all big boys, as far as i can tell. Posters have the right to feel negative about the upcoming season. Posters have the right to be optimistic about the upcoming season. But, most of all, posters have the right to disagree with eachothers.
> 
> ...


You said it right there! :cheers:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I personally like coming here for the information, not going somewhere else. Thats probably the point of this site and those who run it, to get people coming here and not going other places.
> 
> I also like how it was setup, and that Cook spent time out of his day doing more than just *****ing and complaining like you do. Perhaps if you did something other than following Cook around and complaining about him cause he had a realistic outlook on the upcoming season, you'd be able to talk.


So, now I "follow Cook around and complain about him". Hmm... That's news to me.

Bottom line is that he is being a whiny *****, he probably wants everyone to make a thread begging him to come back. I seem to recall that he had a little breakdown last year too, didn't he leave for a while?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*ALLRIGHT ENOUGH, I DONT WANT ANOTHER POST ABOUT THIS, *STAY ON TOPIC**​


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> *ALLRIGHT ENOUGH, I DONT WANT ANOTHER POST ABOUT THIS, *STAY ON TOPIC**​


Was I just scolded by a 15 year old!?

Anyways, back on topic! I think the Lakers will win against the Wizards and Kwame Brown will have a solid game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Im not going to say what i was going to.... Keeping with the theme of staying on topic... 
*KEEP IT THAT WAY*​


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> Im not going to say what i was going to.... Keeping with the theme of staying on topic...
> *KEEP IT THAT WAY*​



Whats wrong with every1? Good golly! Kwame will be big in this 1!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Yo, Madskilzzz, sign me up for your dope signature club, please!

:rock:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yo, Madskilzzz, sign me up for your dope signature club, please!
> 
> :rock:


You're in. Watch how fast the bandwagon will get crowded when Kwame is ballin' a few weeks into the season.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> Im not going to say what i was going to.... Keeping with the theme of staying on topic...
> *KEEP IT THAT WAY*​


EDIT: None of that here. Take it to PM. If you don't know the rules, now you know; take all mod comments to PM.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

power crazy? i want this thread to stay on topic, thats it. and look the one thing i asked you to not do, you just did it... please talk about the game not me


and no im not a new mod... im a new laker mod but not a new mod to the board


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I see Kobe and Odom playing a little bit harder in this game then they would in post exhibition games because of the return of Atkins and Butler. I'm sure Kwame will want to have a big game too.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

is Gilbert hurt..or scared of kwame?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

If we could have pics in our sig this would be mine.......


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

Lakers will win, and kwame will get a double double!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> If we could have pics in our sig this would be mine.......


That is tight, you should join my "club" (in my sig).


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> That is tight, you should join my "club" (in my sig).


 Add me to your club as well.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> That is tight, you should join my "club" (in my sig).



Sign me up.


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> That is tight, you should join my "club" (in my sig).


I want in the club as well.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

You guys are in, and Kwame thanks you for your support!! He has assured me that he will not let us down!


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey Madskillz, put me in the club too!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Hmmmm...I wanna see how Caron has improved and how he fits in WAS.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Can I get in the Kwame club action?

Man too bad this game's not televised.
But it should be the last one we have to deal with the non-televised games for a while.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Put me in the club to.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I down to support Kwame too. Put me in.

I think this game is gonna be a good one because of all the different storylines. Butler and Chucky. Kwames revenge. Prediction: Lakers 93 Wizards 85. Kwame gets a double double. :clap: :clap:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

From a preseason thread to a Club thread. Sign Me Up!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This is the game where he's gonna get back @ the fans for booing him everytime he stepped on the court with the Wizards. This is redemption! This is revenge!

Double Double for Kwame. 

BTW...nice game thread


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

I think it will be close but the Lakers will win (97-92), Kwame should have a field day with either Jeffries or Jamison guarding him.

Edit: I think Arenas may give it a go in this game.

Lakers' Brown, Wizards' Arenas to Meet


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

caron will dominate


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=208254


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Will this game be televised in so cal?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Any body?!!??!!?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

no it wont


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I think the lakers win by 12 in this one.

PS does anyone know if this is going to be on NBA league pass and if so....will it be on comcast...and if so....what channel...

THANK YOU


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

The One said:


> From a preseason thread to a Club thread. Sign Me Up!


traitor!lol

wheres arenas in the startin lineup?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

also is there an online radio feed i could listen to the game from??


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Only a couple preseason games will be broadcasted this year, unless you have DirectTV.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> Only a couple preseason games will be broadcasted this year, unless you have DirectTV.



About Direct tv wat do u mean cuz i have it !!!


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

put me in the club too


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

does anyone have a radio feed for me


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't think they are showing this game on direct TV league pass.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

if anyone wants to listen to the lakers over the computer..... www.thegamelive.com and then go to nba then western conference then lakers then pick one of the 4 feeds


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

You can listen to the game from NBA.com. Just go to the boxscores and click on audio from any game, then when league pass comes up, click on LA Lakers and the audio should start.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Chris Mihm 3 fouls in 1st quarter i could of swore he said he wouldnt do that.........Lakers playing good defense yes people i said it.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 19 Wizards 13


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 19 wizards 15


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 19 wizards 17


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 21 Wizards 21


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 21 Wizards 23


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Right now scoring is moderate.

Kobe 2 fouls and Mihm already has three.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 21 Wizards 24


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 23 Wizards 24


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

KObe alley oop off glass from Odom for a layup


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 23 Wizards 25


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Too many fouls! Ugh :curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers - too many fouls and a little sloppy on offence.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice D by Odom


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 27 Wizards 29


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 27 Wizards 31 end of first

Lakers lead most of first quarter but fell short and gave up over 30 points in the first quarter again.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Freakin Mihm. Didnt he say he was gonna check his foul proneness? Cmon man! Get on the ball! :curse: 

You can do it! :clap:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Does anyone know how Kwames doin?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Devean has 4 pts.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 30 Wizards 31

Devean George And One!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 32 Wizards 31

Devean for three!!.....nope foot was on the line.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Devean looking sharp 7pts


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers 32
Wizards33


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 32 Wizards 33


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wizards are breaking the full press.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 34 Wizards 36


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe Back on floor


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Defensive three second call

Lakers 34 Wizards 37


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

Where is Kwame Brown?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers eight turnovers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sasha got a block!! :clap:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Shot Blocked Be Sasha!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers still need help on transition D. Caron eating them up on fast break.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

10 points by Odom


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

D.George puttin up some good stuff!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 39 Wizards 42


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe and 1!!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

update on kwame and kobe?? and Our PG's????


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Smush started


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

SMush has 4 pts


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kwame throw down and 1!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

fouled by Arenas. Kwame 9 pts


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kwame running the floor great!!

11 pts for Kwame!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 52 Wizards 51


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers 52
Wizards 51

Great stuff from Kwame. He seems to be playing with a vengeance! :clap:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 53 Wizards 51


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 53 Wizaeds 53


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Offencive foul on Kwame. Kwame takes a seat.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 53 wizards 55


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 53 Wizards 57

Phil calls timeout (20 sec)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sloppy play by Lakers. Phil up of bench calls 30 sec timeout.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 55 Wizards 57


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Smush of backboard. 7 pts for smush!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Half time

Lakers 55
Wizards59


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 55 Wizards 59 end of half

so far Lakers are a lot more competitive but still need improvment


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

over the radio it sounded like alot of sloppy plays by the lakeshow


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

So far the Lakers are not that bad. Good First Half for Odom. Gotta go now.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwames a monster!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers having trouble with their fastbreak D
Rotation slow
Odom having a nice game
Kwame playing hard. 11pts 
Smush started. has 7pts


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Gotta go too.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

How much KB8 scored? whats about mihm?
can I listen this in radio. Im not in LA 

go lakers kickazz


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

am 570 if you get it.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> How much KB8 scored? whats about mihm?
> can I listen this in radio. Im not in LA
> 
> go lakers kickazz



Just go to NBA.com you can hear the game there.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok... I'm listening to a live feed...

um... based on what I'm hearing, the teams defense isn't sounding very good.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Wiz 82 lakers 74


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

97-90..kobe swats chucky and they share a some words after in a joking manner


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

24 pts for kobe...lakers down 5 with 4:15 left


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Chucky fouled misses free throw...Wiz gets ball and then kobe reaches and lakers now in penalty


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Lakers 94 Wizards 99

Kobe Strokes one and talks smack to a rookie "welcome to the NBA"
Caron Blocked on the other end

Timeout

2:45 left 94-99 still


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 94 Wizards 99 Very Good Game!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

lakers starting 5 on floor

Kobe Scores from 19 28 for kobe lakers within 3 2:10 left


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 96 Wizards 99

Kobe heating it up


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Foul on Wizards


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kobe is still clutch.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 98 Wizards 99!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

O-FOUL WIZARDS!! LAKERS BALL

1:49

parker scores CROWD IN TO !( DEFNESE) lakers down by 1

Lamar rebound off wiz miss

Kwame fouled by caron after O-board...Kwame to the line


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Tech on Kobe and Sorey(spelling?) doulbe t..they have been jawing all night


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Kwame Ties game

T.O wash


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 99 Wizards 99


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

D-FENCE BY CROWD

WASH MISSES!!!
CROWD SAYING AIR BALLL!!

Kobe misses 

Atkins gets ball poked away .7 left


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 99 Wizards 99
0.7 secs left. wizards ball


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Update?!!! Anyone?!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

wash ball with .7 

"things baking in bakersfield"- this guy is a dumb annoucer

OT!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Overtime!!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

gotta go guys ..HW sorry


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakerman33 keeps on beating me with updates :biggrin:


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

thanx everyone

kwame w 17
odom w 12
dg w 20
lakers up 6
timeout wiz


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 103 Wizards 99

Kwame bank shot

Wizards turnover.
Odom jumper good


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

20 points for Devean

Lakers 105 Wizards 99


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

LA 105 Wizz 99


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

IM BACK I COULDNT LEAVE YOU GUYS....

3:22 left

Lakers 105-99

Lakers get ball after lamar pokes ball away from caron

Kwame swatted on help side

Butler fouled on smush thats his 3rd 1st team in overtime non shooting

Atkins strokes a 3 lakers lead by 3 105-102


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 105 Wizards 102

Wizards turnover
Kwame Block
Caron fouled on fast break
Atkins nails a three


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Kobe misses 

butler pass picked by kobe and then fouled by kobe 

kobe helps up chucky from floor

2mins left


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Parker fouled makes first free throw...makes second

Lakers 107 Wizards 102


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

smush fouled at the line....

knocks down first and.....second rattles throught 107-102 for us

butler misses but fouled on odom( 6th foul..Mihm Commin in)


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

odom 12 pts 7 rebounds


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Caron fouled by Odom.

Odom fouled out!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 107 Wizards 103


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

butler 1 of 2 

smush gets ball

Devon george up and under!! NIFTY PLAY GEORGE


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

109-104 LAL up

george 22 of the bench
kwame 4th foul


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 109 Wizards 103

Devean scores again has 22 points


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

58 seconds left 109-103

Lakers foul undrafted rookie donell taylor knocks down free throw # 1 and # 2

lakers up by 4

45 secs

Kobe misses

taylor for 3..LAkers lead by 1


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 109 Wizards 105


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

lakers by 1 11 sec to go


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Rookie nails a three for Wizards

Lakers 109 Wizards 108


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

11 to play

Kobe short kwame rebound and fouled on way up!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

kwame at the line makes first and second is good t.o wash


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe misses, Kwame Grabs The Rebouned and Gets Fouled

1.9 secs left makes both free throws.

Lakers 111 Wizards 108

Kwame 19 POINTS!


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

kwame board and the foul gets free throws with 1.9 sec

109-108 LAL

Kwame perfect on 1st . . .
2nd swish

111-108 LAL

Kwame with 19pts!
good aggressiveness


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

1.9 seconds down up by 3

KOBE STEALS BALL LAKERS WIN LAKERS WIN LAKERS WIN LAKERS WIN

111-108


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakerman33 said:


> 1.9 seconds down by 3


Wizards down by three.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

kobe w the steal to seal the game
lal win 111-108 ot


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers Win 111 to 108

Kobe come up with the steal!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakerman33 said:


> 1.9 seconds down up by 3
> 
> KOBE STEALS BALL LAKERS WIN LAKERS WIN LAKERS WIN LAKERS WIN
> 
> 111-108


:banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

There will be 100 points threat this year


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This game sounded like the playoffs over the radio. GOOD GAME.


----------



## lakerfan8 (Oct 19, 2005)

wow it did sound good :banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Reading those updates made my head hurt!

Thanks for keeping us in tune.. Any glaring thoughts besides the lack of defense? Obviously it is hard to share since it wasn't on TV


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

-The One just doubled his post count
lol


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

heres the box score of the game

box score 


kobe: 28/4/5 12-24FG only and only 2 TOs!! i love the tri
odom: 12/8/6 3-5FG 2-3 3FG
kwame: 19/7/4 6-10FG

nice games from our big 3


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Was a pretty good game it sounds like... But my only concern is that we went to OT with our starting line up vs there bench scrubs. I'm glad we are playing more collected and team games, but I just wished we had blown out there bench.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Was a pretty good game it sounds like... But my only concern is that we went to OT with our starting line up vs there bench scrubs. *I'm glad we are playing more collected and team games, but I just wished we had blown out there bench*.


^
^
(I knew somebody was going to come out and say that)


Lets just injoy the win shall we. :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> ^
> ^
> (I knew somebody was going to come out and say that)
> 
> ...



Well, ok... I guess the truth might ruin the fun. :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

devean george 22 pts....very nice work DG


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Just looking at the box score...

Kobe doing his thing as usual. Sure like Kwame and Devean's numbers for today's game. Good stuff. 

Caron Butler with 19 pts & 6 rebs. Sometimes, I wish he's still on the Lakers.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wow...sounded like a good game to watch. 

Thanks for the play by play..


----------



## daboo (Jul 21, 2005)

all yal laker haters out there should feel mighty bad, and are having a change of mind on yea boi k.brown i kno that this is only the wizards and browns previous team but i got to give it to my boi he showed up and played a h&&l of a game.if he can keep this up and that great run off the bench for devon i see good things for the future


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

daboo said:


> all yal laker haters out there should feel mighty bad, and are having a change of mind on yea boi k.brown i kno that this is only the wizards and browns previous team but i got to give it to my boi he showed up and played a h&&l of a game.if he can keep this up and that great run off the bench for devon i see good things for the future


He had a good game sure... But were talking about him playing and doing well the majoirty of minutes in the fourth and OT.... We were playing the Wizards bench with our starters... Not to mention it's a preseason game... Brown has always looked good durning the preseason.

Do I think Brown will be good this season? Actually I do. I'm not saying any of this because I don't feel that. Phil is known for bringing out the best in a big man, and i think Brown and Phil will work really well together. 

But that being said, judging his future performances based on how well he did one out of two preseason games, vs his old teams bench (the majority of the time anyways), seems a bit premature. Perhaps durning the season it will become more apparent.

I see good things for DG to, I just hope he works on his consistancy.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Compare the distribution of minutes on each team. 

I think its a bad idea to be playing Kobe 40 min Lamar 34 and Kwame 38 minutes in a preseason game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Compare the distribution of minutes on each team.
> 
> I think its a bad idea to be playing Kobe 40 min Lamar 34 and Kwame 38 minutes in a preseason game.



I know they need practice.. But I agree.. I mean its a preseason game.. No reason to risk any injruies.. Have kobe out there 40 minutes is a little scary... But oh well, was still a fun game.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

The contributions from Kwame and Devean were very encouraging last night. I'm not really worried about Kwame this year, I think he's going to surprise a lot of people who thought he was a bust. Devean on the other hand does have something to prove. If he can come up big like he did last night on a consistent basis and give the team half of what Caron did last year he can be a huge difference-maker. 

The main concern I have about this team is the most obvious area of weakness: their painful lack of depth. I don't have a problem with the starters playing big minutes in the preseason because there a lot of new pieces that need time to gel, but if one of the starting five goes down for any extended period of time (especially in the frontcourt) the Lakers are going to be in big trouble.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

As a quick sidenote, I just saw something odd and very troubling on espn: Corie Blount's jersey number is listed as 44. Um, I don't think so. Apparently the people at espn are not well-versed in their hoops history... I mean come on, he's the freaking logo people! :redface:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Showtime87 said:


> As a quick sidenote, I just saw something odd and very troubling on espn: Corie Blount's jersey number is listed as 44. Um, I don't think so. Apparently the people at espn are not well-versed in their hoops history... I mean come on, he's the freaking logo people! :redface:


yeah honestly


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Do you think KB, LO and Kwame got all those minutes cause they needed them or to help them along with learning the triangle offense?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Lamar Odom needs to get at least 10 fga a night. At least...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Lakers Own said:


> Do you think KB, LO and Kwame got all those minutes cause they needed them or to help them along with learning the triangle offense?


Not to be trite, but I think it's a bit of both. As far as Kobe and Lamar are concerned it's probably based more on need. But with Kwame being completely new to the system and assuming the role of anchor in this frontcourt, I believe Phil would like to give him as much time as he possibly can to acclimate himself to his new role in a foreign offense before the regular season begins.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

the more time these guys are on the floor together, the better they will mesh as a team. all off you out there who have or continue to play competetive team sports realize that it takes alot of floor time to cultivate the kind of chemistry that is need to play both good team d as well as the tri. i like phil's move of playing this unit in a pressure situation. although preseason, it is the kind of excercize(sp) that builds said chemistry. these lakers need time to develop a team identity and this was an excellent situation to accelerate this process. these are also the situations that build individual as well as team confidence.

also, in regards to devean george, we sometimes tend to forget that at the time of his drafting he was the first player from a div III school to ever be picked in the first round. div iii guys. he went from some dusty yellow lit gym in augsberg to the shining gold innacle of pro basketball. he's also had strings of nagging injuries over the past yr+. does he space out from time to time? yes. does he commit silly fouls? yes. does he follow an allstar type plar with the most careless one almost like clockwork? yes. however, we have all seen hi skills. when he is going he has the most fundamental shot on the team. guy can stroke. im not afraid to compare his game to that of glen rice. i think he lacks confidence. and injuries and that jump he made definitly have effected this. i tend to think he will play very well for the lakers this year. yes, 6th man running. and hey, if not, he's a FA at the end of the year no?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

JaggedPulse said:


> the more time these guys are on the floor together, the better they will mesh as a team. all off you out there who have or continue to play competetive team sports realize that it takes alot of floor time to cultivate the kind of chemistry that is need to play both good team d as well as the tri. i like phil's move of playing this unit in a pressure situation. although preseason, it is the kind of excercize(sp) that builds said chemistry. these lakers need time to develop a team identity and this was an excellent situation to accelerate this process. these are also the situations that build individual as well as team confidence.
> 
> also, in regards to devean george, we sometimes tend to forget that at the time of his drafting he was the first player from a div III school to ever be picked in the first round. div iii guys. he went from some dusty yellow lit gym in augsberg to the shining gold innacle of pro basketball. he's also had strings of nagging injuries over the past yr+. does he space out from time to time? yes. does he commit silly fouls? yes. does he follow an allstar type plar with the most careless one almost like clockwork? yes. however, we have all seen hi skills. when he is going he has the most fundamental shot on the team. guy can stroke. im not afraid to compare his game to that of glen rice. i think he lacks confidence. and injuries and that jump he made definitly have effected this. i tend to think he will play very well for the lakers this year. yes, 6th man running. and hey, if not, he's a FA at the end of the year no?


Yeah...DG is a free agent at the end of this season. Maybe that will be some incentive for him to really contribute consistantly.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kinda off topic but I didnt want to start another thread for this.

Phil pushing the team hard... :clap: 

"Phil Jackson hasn't been reluctant to push the Lakers hard in preseason practices. Near the end of a recent workout, Jackson had the players run hard, then told them they would be working again on what some hoped would be a day off. "They worked hard," Jackson said afterward. "They just couldn't make their free throws so they had to run." The nine-time championship-winning coach said that, as long as a team is practicing only one time per day, he doesn't worry about pushing the players too hard. "It's not overload," he said. ... "

Link


----------

